# Snow Birds



## Admin US West (Dec 30, 2010)

Here in spokane, Washington, USA we had a snowy day, about 10 inches. I setup a bird feeder last spring, and am trying to keep the big flock of birds that feed there well fed this winter. I put a bucket heater in the fountain so they have fresh water, it has been down to -15 F this winter, and it keeps on running.

Here is a finch enjoying lunch this afternoon. They do keep their feathers puffed up a little to keep warm. The feeder was covered with about two dozen of them this morning. I used my 100-400mm l hand held with flash and better beamer. With the wind blowing, its not as sharp as it could be, but it was cold and blowing snow right into my lens, so I snapped off a couple and gave it up. 

Canon 1D MK III, 100-400mm L @ 400mm, 1/250 sec with flash, ISO 200.


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 11, 2011)

Needed a higher shutter speed, but we recently had a bunch or birds in the backyard in the snow also. Shot was taken by my wife through the window.





Canon 7D with EF 28-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens @ 135mm, 1/500, f/5.6, ISO 100


----------



## clyde16fields (Mar 15, 2011)

This has been captured by my friend when he went on tour to Canada.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice captures . That first "finch" is actually a Pine Siskin. Very well captured, I must say, also.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 21, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nice captures . That first "finch" is actually a Pine Siskin. Very well captured, I must say, also.



Thanks for the correction. The Sinches and Siskins mix together, there can be 20 or more at a time, they are hungry early in the morning and can empty the feeder in nothing flat.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 21, 2011)

Heh, got them too. And yes, they empy a feeder w/in a day or two


----------



## jtee (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Kernuak (Dec 30, 2011)

Robin Throwing Mealworm by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## KeithR (Jan 1, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nice captures . That first "finch" is actually a Pine Siskin. Very well captured, I must say, also.



Just for clarity, Pine siskins _are_ a species of finch.


----------



## Harley (Jan 1, 2012)

Never really done any birding but this is making me want to try it out...!


----------



## KeithR (Jan 1, 2012)

Images of European Robins from a couple of Winters back - my first trip out with my then new 7D.


----------



## Harley (Jan 1, 2012)

KeithR said:


> Images of European Robins from a couple of Winters back - my first trip out with my then new 7D.


What lens is this, Keith?


----------



## KeithR (Jan 1, 2012)

100-400m, Harley - handheld at 400mm/310mm/400mm respectively.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Not really a SNOW bird..*

But a less-than-common Winter visitor to the UK - a Whooper swan - so it counts..!






7D and 100-400mm again, handheld at 400mm.

(Remember to click on the reduced image).


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 2, 2012)

jtee said:


>



I love his gaiters!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2012)

We actually had a inch of Snow yesterday, no April fool. It was gone a couple of hours after it ended, but miserable while it lasted, wet sloppy, and blowing.

I wanted to do some more testing of my new 5D MK III, so Larry, Curly, and Moe lined up in my Crabapple tree for me. Unfortunately, I had my 100mm L and was not going to the studio to get a telephoto, so I just did a near 100% crop.


----------

